# Guides in Pensacola



## fishingirl (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey Guys, I'm coming down from Georgia for a wedding the first week in May and was wondering if anyone had a recommendation for a charter. Have been looking online and there sure are a lot of them out there. Probably looking to stay inshore so we don't miss the wedding. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

How many anglers? There are TONS of great guides in our area. I too will be guiding from a boat this year, my contact information is below.


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Give Clay a call at Hot Spot Charters 850-449-5555
He will hook you up.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

fishingirl said:


> Probably looking to stay inshore so we don't miss the wedding. Any help would be appreciated!


I don't have any recommendations for ya, but I do have a question.

How are you gonna not miss the wedding by limiting yourself to an inshore trip? Four hours is four hours whether you're inshore or out in the gulf.


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

AndyS said:


> I don't have any recommendations for ya, but I do have a question.
> 
> How are you gonna not miss the wedding by limiting yourself to an inshore trip? Four hours is four hours whether you're inshore or out in the gulf.


was thinking the same thing


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

A whole lot more fishing on a 4 hour inshore charter than a offshore.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd recommend going out with JD7.62 if you can. He'll put you on the fish!


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello, I'm Capt. John Rivers owner of Mega-Bite Inshore Charters. www.megabiteinshore.com
Here is a link to my website, take a look around it, if I'm what your looking for give me a ring. 
Hope you have a nice time while your visiting the Gulf Coast. John


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Eric Holtsman (redfisfishuniversity.com), Brant Peacher, or Wes Rozier will all set you up right.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

60hertz said:


> Eric Holtsman (redfisfishuniversity.com), Brant Peacher, or Wes Rozier will all set you up right.


 Ditto this!


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

If two anglers or less, I would highly recommend Capt. Baz Yelverton for light tackle and fly fishing. Native, excellent guide and very personable. 

www.gulfbreezeguideservice.com


----------

